# Jvanis' knife collection



## jvanis (Mar 7, 2015)

Starting off with a single pic, decided to snap a few off, while this is not all. These are my pride and joys! Duplicates of a few to hand down to my twin boys in future years!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 7, 2015)

Lookin good!


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 7, 2015)

You chose wisely! Like that short HHH Damascus wa gyuto.


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 7, 2015)

Great looking collection!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice set. You took the short cut, going straight for the good stuff without trying everything under the sun like some of us oldtimers here 

Stefan


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 8, 2015)

Very savvy collection. All great performers I'm sure. Personally a big fan of the Del gyuto. 
Oh heck, I'm a big fan of this Lot period!


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 8, 2015)

WAAAAAYYY jealous!!! :eek2:


----------

